# Déclaration d'impôt en ligne : safari 3 bloque



## Bigdidou (2 Mai 2008)

Safari 3 semble bloquer au moment de la signature numérique lors de la déclaration d'impôts en ligne. Sous Tiger et Safari 2, pas de problème semble-t-il, par contre.
Il est n'est d'ailleurs pas signalé comme compatible avec ce système, et le site conseille, sous léopard, l'utilisation de navigateurs Mozilla, en particulier Firefox.
Le problème est que si vous aviez déclaré l'année dernière avec Safari 2, le certificat nécessaire à la connexion au site est installé je ne sais ou dans le trousseau d'accès et Firefox refuse d'aller l'y chercher.
J'ai un peu galéré, mais j'ai finalement fait cette manip qui a fonctionné :
- ouvrir le trousseau d'accès, repérer le certificat des impôts (1chiffre votre nom plein de chiffres),
- l'exporter ou vous voulez (clic droit, menu contextuel -> exporter le certificat), 
- puis le réimporter dans Firefox (préférences, avancé, chiffrement, afficher les certificats, importer).
- relancer Firefox, et là tout fonctionne.
Seul bémol : le sentiment de satisfaction d'avoir réussi la manip a été rapidement contrebalancé par la simulation immédiate qui est proposée...


----------



## Vladimok (2 Mai 2008)

Effectivement avec safari 3, cela ne fontionne pas.

Aucun probleme avec Firefox 2.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Safari 3 semble bloquer au moment de la signature numérique lors de la déclaration d'impôts en ligne. Sous Tiger et Safari 2, pas de problème semble-t-il, par contre.
> Il est n'est d'ailleurs pas signalé comme compatible avec ce système, et le site conseille, sous léopard, l'utilisation de navigateurs Mozilla, en particulier Firefox.
> Le problème est que si vous aviez déclaré l'année dernière avec Safari 2, le certificat nécessaire à la connexion au site est installé je ne sais ou dans le trousseau d'accès et Firefox refuse d'aller l'y chercher.
> J'ai un peu galéré, mais j'ai finalement fait cette manip qui a fonctionné :
> ...



J'ai tenté la manip... seul problème, lorsque j'importe le certificat dans FireFox, il me demande le mot de passe protégeant ce certificat.

Je n'ai aucun souvenir de ce que peut être ce mot de passe...


----------



## Vladimok (3 Mai 2008)

Après avoir tout essayer sur safari 3, qui semble être une passoire au niveau de la sécurité des certificats, par exemple on ne peut jamais ce déconnecter de safari 3.

J'ai résilier le certificat que j'avais créer via safari 3 sur le site des impôts et j'en ai recréé sur Firefox 2 et je ne me sers plus que de firefox 2 pour les impots.

Autre chose (avis personnel), vu qu'il n'y à plus la reduction de 20 euros pour les déclarations via internet, cela ne presente plus aucun interet de le faire sur le site des impots.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai tenté la manip... seul problème, lorsque j'importe le certificat dans FireFox, il me demande le mot de passe protégeant ce certificat.
> 
> Je n'ai aucun souvenir de ce que peut être ce mot de passe...



Essaie ton mot de passe de session.
Sinon, point de salut. Il faut révoquer ton certificat et en créer un autre (en connectant avec Firefox, bien sûr).


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2008)

Oui je vais révoquer mon certificat et en redemander un... car aucun de mes mots de passe habituel (pas plus le mot de passe de session que les autres...) ne fonctionne.


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

J'ai un problème de machine virtuel JAVA sous Firefox 2...

pourtant l'année dernière je n'ai pas eu ce problème. Bizarre.


----------



## Laurent_h (3 Mai 2008)

Vladimok a dit:


> Effectivement avec safari 3, cela ne fontionne pas..



Le problème, c'est Safari 3 ou Léopard ?   
Sous Safari 3 + Tiger, ça fonctionne ?




Vladimok a dit:


> Autre chose (avis personnel), vu qu'il n'y à plus la reduction de 20 euros pour les déclarations via internet, cela ne presente plus aucun interet de le faire sur le site des impots.



+1  

Faisons les bosser pour leur montrer que les 20EUR ne sont pas usurpés par l'utilisateur.
C'est comme les banques, ça, ils te font payer l'accès et la gestion de tes comptes par internet, alors que ça leur fait chuter la masse de travail en agence   

Peut-être que si cette année ils remarquent que les déclarations en ligne ont chuté ou moins progressé, ils réviseront leur politique l'année prochaine :mouais: :mouais: 

En tout cas, moi, j'irai leur déposer une belle version papier qu'ils devront traiter 'à la mimine'


----------



## Vladimok (3 Mai 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> +1
> 
> Faisons les bosser pour leur montrer que les 20EUR ne sont pas usurpés par l'utilisateur.
> C'est comme les banques, ça, ils te font payer l'accès et la gestion de tes comptes par internet, alors que ça leur fait chuter la masse de travail en agence
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi !!!!


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Le problème, c'est Safari 3 ou Léopard ?
> Sous Safari 3 + Tiger, ça fonctionne ?
> 
> 
> ...



Sur le site il est précisé que Safari 2 ne fonctionne pas


----------



## ntx (4 Mai 2008)

Je viens de finir ma déclaration avec Safari 3 sous 10.5. Pas de soucis à signaler. Même si au début il est indiqué que le navigateur n'est pas supporté, cela fonctionne parfaitement. Si problème il y a, cela doit être au niveau du certificat.


----------



## fif (4 Mai 2008)

mince pour moi 10.5.2 et Safari 3 ça coince à la signature.
J'ai essayé tous les agents possibles du menu développement sans succès.
Avec FireFox 2 j'ai également le problème Java que cela soit la 5 ou la 6.

:-(


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2008)

A la signature il te demande de choisir le certificat, est ce que le tien est bien présent dans le menu déroulant ?


----------



## fif (5 Mai 2008)

hello,
non pas de menu ça coince juste avant...


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2008)

Donc sûrement un problème avec le certificat. L'année dernière j'avais reçu un mail qui me demandait de le renouveler, va voir sur le site des impôts pour savoir si c'est faisable.


----------

